# pkg and cpan



## pacija (Feb 14, 2013)

I migrated one of my servers to pkg, but conversion of cpan-installed ports failed.

This has been asked before, so far without answer:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-November/079487.html

Any update about this? What should I do? revert back to standard pkg_*?


----------

